# A foot coming to Sugarloaf this weekend



## Tooth (Apr 17, 2012)

Just got wind that they are calling for a foot plus at Sugarloaf this weekend.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 17, 2012)

Just when I thought I was out.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

http://snowforecast.com/SugarloafUSA maybe this forecast is just calling for rain


----------



## Tooth (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess its game on. I think most of the snow will fall at elevation.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sugarloaf/6day/top


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

Tooth said:


> I guess its game on. I think most of the snow will fall at elevation.
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sugarloaf/6day/top



looking good, hope you get up their for it


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn, lots of late season action!


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://snowforecast.com/SugarloafUSA maybe this forecast is just calling for rain



Hey guys,

I pretty much closed up shop for the season so updates (ME/NH/VT) on the site are old.  If I get a chance this week, I'll take a look at things to see what's happening and check back in.  

WC


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 17, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I hadn't taken the snow tires off yet.

Oh yea, laziness.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 17, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I pretty much closed up shop for the season so updates (ME/NH/VT) on the site are old.  If I get a chance this week, I'll take a look at things to see what's happening and check back in.
> 
> WC



Thanks WinnChill. This will help determine my weekend plans. I dont want to go up if its going to rain.


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I knew there was a reason I hadn't taken the snow tires off yet.
> 
> Oh yea, laziness.



same!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry...NOAA says at the 2850' of Sugarloaf nothing much happening this weekend. Exactly what kind of "wind" told you about the foot of snow. You never know for sure tho. There is a 50% chance NOAA is full of crap. lol
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...433227539&site=gyx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2012)

"DAH BOYZ" will be at K this weekend regardless.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 18, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Sorry...NOAA says at the 2850' of Sugarloaf nothing much happening this weekend. Exactly what kind of "wind" told you about the foot of snow. You never know for sure tho. There is a 50% chance NOAA is full of crap. lol
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...433227539&site=gyx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text



I get those fancy emails from snow-forecast.com and yesterday they came in early at over a foot total starting Friday night into Sunday. I guess you never can predict the weather. Oh well. I have to drop the oldest off at CVA on Sunday anyway. I was looking forward to a few turns in some fresh stuff. Damn. I guess its off to plan B, whatever that is. Another prime example of the season which never was here at Sugarloaf.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 18, 2012)

Tooth said:


> I get those fancy emails from snow-forecast.com and yesterday they came in early at over a foot total starting Friday night into Sunday. I guess you never can predict the weather. Oh well. I have to drop the oldest off at CVA on Sunday anyway. I was looking forward to a few turns in some fresh stuff. Damn. I guess its off to plan B, whatever that is. Another prime example of the season which never was here at Sugarloaf.



I know you're talking about the other "dashed" site but since you also mentioned email alerts, I want to let you know that we'll have that same capability for next season.  In fact, you'll be able to choose your resort, select your own snow amount criteria, and we'll email alerts when that criteria is met.  We were hoping to get it online for this past season but that's the way site development goes sometimes.   

I know--shameless plug--but figured it was worth mentioning.  I'll still keep an eye on this weekend's system and post anything noteworthy.  Still kinda looking like a rain event with warm air pulling in from the south rather than the cold air wrapping in from the north.  We'll see.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2012)

Too little too late.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 19, 2012)

Local forcast calling for some rain........but I guess one could see a little snow between midnight and 2:00am..;-)


----------



## Tooth (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugarloaf is done. Closed.


----------



## k123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Forecast now calling for ~7 inches on Sunday night - Monday morning. 

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sugarloaf/6day/top


----------



## bigbog (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know what the weekend shifts got...but it sure has to be cool enough up at the mountains(SL & SB) to make snow today....of course they're probably making plans towards packing up everything..


----------

